# How long does it take?



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I had an early miscarriage/chem pregnancy 2 and a half weeks ago. I was just wondering how long it takes for our bodies to start ovulating/ go back to normal? When should I expect my normal period to come? Would it be 28 days - my normal cycle - from the bleed or is it likely to knock everything out?

Wookster xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Wookster - didn't want to read and run, can't help with your query as I'm a non cycler but just wanted to say sorry for your loss

Essie xx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks easier - I see from ur signature that u too have had a loss - sorry -this is such a hard journey isn't it - I hope u r coping with it in the best possible way xxx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Essie that should be not easier !


----------

